# Bluemark X1 und Vorlagen



## The Spirit (24 Februar 2011)

Hi.
Aktuell benutzen wir einen Bluemark X1 zum Schilderbeschriften.
Jedoch möchten wir gerne eine größere Auswahl an Formen.
Gibt es Hersteller, die vorgefertigte Schilder anbieten, welche dann mit dem Bluemark zu bedrucken sind (natürlich dann auch noch am besten mit Vorlagen für die Software).
Sind eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem X1, aber wie gesagt, mehr Auswahl an Schildern in verschiedeneren Größen wäre super.
Danke schon mal für alle Tipps und Hinweise.


----------



## bimbo (28 Februar 2011)

Murrplastik?


----------



## The Spirit (28 Februar 2011)

äh, wir wollen eigentlich schon den bluemark x1 weiter benutzen.
meine frage sollte eher darauf abzielen, ob es dritthersteller gibt, welche für den X1 sogenannte unicard matten herstellen, welche mit dem x1 kompatibel sind, aber vor allem neue schildergrößen mit sich bringen und nicht nur die standartmaße, welche von phoenix schon verkauft werden, anbieten.
danke


----------



## Mobi (1 März 2011)

Welche Größen benötigst du denn?


----------



## bimbo (1 März 2011)

The Spirit schrieb:


> äh, wir wollen eigentlich schon den bluemark x1 weiter benutzen.
> meine frage sollte eher darauf abzielen, ob es dritthersteller gibt, welche für den X1 sogenannte unicard matten herstellen, welche mit dem x1 kompatibel sind, aber vor allem neue schildergrößen mit sich bringen und nicht nur die standartmaße, welche von phoenix schon verkauft werden, anbieten.
> danke


 

Murrplastik!


----------



## The Spirit (11 März 2011)

Mobi schrieb:


> Welche Größen benötigst du denn?



selbstklebende schilder in den maßen 45x20 wären super


----------



## Mobi (11 März 2011)

Ne wir haben nur 49x15 selbstklebend.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=0827903&parentUID=852337999


----------



## The Spirit (11 März 2011)

diese benutzen wir auch aktuell.
jedoch kommt es des öfteren vor, das wir 4 zeilen benötigen, und dann sind diese zu klein.
trotzdem danke


----------



## Mobi (11 März 2011)

60x30 würde es noch geben.


----------

